# Anyone Have a Good White Truffle Risotto Recipe?



## mr drinky (Nov 16, 2013)

Someone recommended a simple mire poix vegetable broth when using white truffles, but I am now looking for a risotto recipe. 

I think I might get a nice champagne for the wine. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, I got a couple of PM tips and one from another forum. Then I found a recipe in The French Laundry Cookbook that I mostly used as my basis. As most T. Keller stuff goes, it turned out amazing. 

I first made a simple veggie stock using carrots, leeks, celery and mushrooms and a little bit of other stuff. The risotto had some Keller touches to it (as usual). After the rice was done he worked in some butter, and then he adds some hand-whipped cream mixed with salt and parm. It came out really creamy -- as you'd expect.

Anyhow, it was really good and the truffle was a tasty addition. Best risotto I have made. I also prepared a shaved zucchini salad to accompany it. And the wine was a 2003 L'Ermitage Brut Roederer Estate sparkling. 

Very good meal, and the tiny baby man also had some.

k.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 17, 2013)

I knew this thread was coming. Looks delicious, and beautiful kid.


----------



## cookinstuff (Nov 18, 2013)

Wait, you have those truffles, and your worried about making a good risotto? Looks like a great dinner, even the critic looks happy, great stuff K.


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 18, 2013)

Keller is one of the few whose recipes I follow step by step.


----------



## panda (Nov 18, 2013)

next time try with pork broth (jowel bacon) and add fresh herbs (tarragon & italian parsley), sauteed parsnip on top


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 18, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> Keller is one of the few whose recipes I follow step by step.



The only things I didn't follow in his recipe was dividing the cooking process into two parts. He has you stop mid-way through and refrigerate the rice for several hours. I also didn't use truffle oil in the whipped cream and substituted shallots for the onion. 

k.


----------



## panda (Nov 18, 2013)

Cooling down is crucial for better texture.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 18, 2013)

I basically follow kellers technique as well. Most important part is to butter it out before you serve it and make sure its super creamy. Yummm. On a side note, been doing some rizzo with a table spoon of beet puree for a starch for tofu lately. Works wonderfully.


----------

